# Erubuni Body kit B-14



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Does anyone know were I could get a Erubuni body kit for the b-14 with the fender flares?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Does anyone know were I could get a Erubuni body kit for the b-14 with the fender flares?


www.erebuni.net or http://www.asylumms.com/ or http://www.meanstreet.net/bodykitsnissansentra200sxpage.htm


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Go erebuni's site and look up the vendors. There's a vendor Called MachIII. I called around before I bought my front bumper and they had the cheapest cost after shipping.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Here's another vendor of Erebuni products:

WickedBodies 

Though they are located in North NJ, their warehouse is actually in the Bronx, so shipping shouldn't be too much. Their customer service is great and turn around time is just about the same  Definitely worth a mention.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I bought my kit through a dealer called swift motorsports in groton ct. They got the kit for me from erebuni right out of NY, brooklyn to be exact. Since your in LI they may allow a pick up. Look into it. Where in LI are you from? My sister and her family are in Dix Hills.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for correcting the location Turbo200. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Go erebuni's site and look up the vendors. There's a vendor Called MachIII. I called around before I bought my front bumper and they had the cheapest cost after shipping.


I see the site says Brooklyn..Im not too far from it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200 said:


> I bought my kit through a dealer called swift motorsports in groton ct. They got the kit for me from erebuni right out of NY, brooklyn to be exact. Since your in LI they may allow a pick up. Look into it. Where in LI are you from? My sister and her family are in Dix Hills.


Swift is not anymore in Groton.....they have a new shop in Norwich


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Its either get this kit or the extreme. Im putting a hardcore likin on the GTR :banana:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Its either get this kit or the extreme. Im putting a hardcore likin on the GTR :banana:


go with GTR


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Its either get this kit or the extreme. Im putting a hardcore likin on the GTR :banana:


If you really want the extreme pm me im going to sell mine


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> go with GTR


hopfully after xmas..1st or 2nd week in the new year


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sweet, can't wait to see your car with the kit


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

tell you what, I only been there once to pick up my kit, seemed like they had their shit together. I called and ordered it on the phone and they go tit in like three days no questions asked. Thats the kind of place I like dealing with. Too bad other major companies weren't so customer friendly (JWT especially)!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

turbo200 said:


> tell you what, I only been there once to pick up my kit, seemed like they had their shit together. I called and ordered it on the phone and they go tit in like three days no questions asked. Thats the kind of place I like dealing with. Too bad other major companies weren't so customer friendly (JWT especially)!


You still have the #? they place you call, that happen to be the one in NYC of CT?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> You still have the #? they place you call, that happen to be the one in NYC of CT?


go to www.swiftmotorsports.com


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> go to www.swiftmotorsports.com


Were are the kits?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Were are the kits?


you have to call them....if you want I can go tomorrow and ask the price of the kit ...let me know


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> you have to call them....if you want I can go tomorrow and ask the price of the kit ...let me know


Yea if u can do that Id reall app it. I want the full thing, Front,sides,rear and fender flares.


----------

